# Lighting Over My 29 Gallon Tank



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I an currently running 65 watts of light over my 29 gallon tank for approximately 10 hours with a mid-day blast of another 65 watts for approximately 2 hours. At 1:00 pm the 2nd bulb comes on and goes off at 3:00 pm. I'm curious as to whether or not this is enough or if I should leave it on for another hour. My plants seem to be growing at a decent rate, however, I'm having issues with GSA and BBA but not very much, only a little here and there. 

I do add ferts EI and run pressurized CO2. I am currently waiting for a drop checker to see exactly where my CO2 lies. I buffer my water with baking soda bringing the KH up to 80 ppms, so I'm not sure of the accuracy of my CO2. If I go by Chucks CO2 calculator, with a PH of 6.4 - 6.5 and a KH of 80 ppms, I've supposed to be getting about 47 ppms of CO2, even higher. Wouldn't this stress out my fish?

Anyway, sorry, didn't mean to get off track, if anyone can give me some opions on my lights, I'd be greatly appreciative.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 96w over my 30g for 9hrs with a "Noon Burst" of another 96 for 3hrs with about 30-40ppms of co2 and heavy planting and algae is minimal in my tank. Plants grow lush and with the right ferts they are now bronzing/turning red.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a lot of light but sounds like it's working well for you, I think I'll turn up the noon burst to three hours and see what happens. I've tried running both lights for 9 hours but just can't seem to get the algea under control when I do so. Thanks!


----------

